# Should Have Checked In



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

Thought I better introduce ourselves now that we are officially Outback owners!
My wife Denise and I live in Cold Lake Alberta Canada with our 2 kids Tanner and Sydney.
I've been a GM Technician for the last 17 years and am now a shop foreman at our local GM dealer.
In 2001 and 2003 I was a National Champion Technician with GM.
It's a series of test and hands on competitions that determine the top 21 GM Techs here in Canada.
So if anyone has any GM questions go ahead and ask, including Duramax question which I've had a lot of experience on.
In the spare time we camp (obviously!) and head out around the country with our hotrod, a 1932 Ford roadster.
Thanks for the congrats and I hope I can add something to your forum.
Jeff


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

action Welcome to Outbackin' Jeff and Denise (and Tanner & Sydney too!) action 
Congratulations on your new purchase! What model did you end up with? There are so many good floorplans, it could be hard to choose from:lol:. Have a great time out there in your new trailer!

Oh yeah, don't forget to check out the Modifications section if you haven't already and get a list going! I know I have quite a Honey Do list for my dh!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome!!!!









You're a top GM tech, what are you doing with a '32 FORD roadster
















Just teasing

Mike


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrate's and Welcome !

This is a great site ! I have learned a great deal and my list of mods keeps gettiing longer and longer.

It is a great resource for all us Newbies

Keith


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Cold Lake?! I used to go up there a whole bunch on temporary duty with the US Air Force. We used to have a blast in town. The Canadian Air Force took good care of us and we were up there so much we actually built some hangers so we didn't keep using theirs.

Two quick Cold Lake stories:

One night some of the Canadian Air Force guys sneaked (snuck?) over to our jets and painted Moose stensils onto our nose gear doors. What a pain. They managed to get all but one of our jets. That night we were trying to figure out some creative revenge. One of the guys noticed that there was a Cherry Picker in front of the building where they were doing maintenance work on the Canadian Hanger. In the center above the hanger doors was a giant metal representation of the unit's mascot, a Moose. It was a boy Moose we noticed. At 3:30 AM (0330 for you military types) we proceeded to paint the part that made him a boy moose bright orange. I'm still amazed that we didn't get caught (not that I actually had anything to do with it. By the way, what is the statute of limitations in Canada for vandalism?).

Every time we visited Cold Lake we played a game of capture the flag. The target was the RCMP headquarters nearby. Every time we would steal the Canadian Flag, they would come up with more creative ways to keep us from stealing it. They greased the pole. They put lights on it. The kept a watch on it. I never participated in this but I did see the flags on display. I always wondered what happened to the guys that got caught because surely they did.

Cold Lake gave me some of the greatest views of of the Aurora Borealis (hope I spelled the right). For a boy from Georgia it was transfixing.

Reverie


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

You may work for GM, but it's good to see you choose the FORD
















Again welcome!! I have a 1929 Ford that still needs to be restored, one of these days I'll pull it down and start working on it...you know in my spare time


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to the group!

I'll try to curb my GM bashing...but I'm still mad at CHEVY.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group Jeff
Don action


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

congrats Jeff & welcome to outbackers

I'd like to take u up on the offer of asking u GM questions!!

We just bought a 1995 Camaro with the 3.4 liter and 95,000 miles. It runs pretty good. Down the road we want to put a new engine in the car. Will the 3.8 liter work in the car? Will we have to change sensers & some electronics also?

Thanks

Will


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jeff and the rest of the "Oiler" family,

Welcom to Outbackers! action

Enjoy the site and the sights.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and Good Luck with the new trailer. I am in the process of getting an Outback and I am this addicted to the site, One can only wonder what happens after I get it!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Jeff

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrats on the TT. action 
Another Canadian as well, eh.









Thor


----------

